# Diamond Python temps



## krazedboarder (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey guys just curious what what temps other diamond Python owners keep their cages at through Sumer / winter or same year round?


----------



## Norm (Jun 8, 2016)

Summer basking spot of 32 for up to 8hrs a day. Winter basking spot of 32 for 2-4 hrs a day. I prefer to use 40w spot globes in summer and the same in winter but change them out to 60w. By using these globes in a larger enclosure I manage to create a smaller basking spot rather than heat the whole cage.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 9, 2016)

Similar to Norm.
I don't worry too much about temp, I don't even have a thermostat on mine as the enclosures are large with plenty of places for the animal to select the area/temperature it wants to be in. I use up to a 75w globe all year around which gives me a hot spot around 35 in summer & 32 in winter.
I differ from Norm in the time I apply heat though. Mine get 4hrs a day in summer.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 9, 2016)

I've had diamonds for years and never used a thermostat on them, however it does depend on how large and tall your enclosure is. They get heat full time from October till April, then its given for 4 hours either side of midday in the rest of the months. But again, my set up is my set up.


----------

